#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  Petromod 2013.2

## orislip

Hi, does anybody have petromod 2013.2? or license file for it. pls share it. Thanks.

See More: Petromod 2013.2

----------


## Thanhdcb

Here are link to download: (installer only + expired lic)
1. Petromod 2013.2

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Plz make it work, plz

----------


## chuan556

Hi all, can anyone share the workflow? tutorial? manual?

----------


## fered

Hi Forum,
I need Petromod New Version. I have Some new software like Petrel 2018, Move 2018, Geolog 2018, Techlog 2018, DS petrophysics 2018, Petrolog ... and many seismic Software ALL in new version .... 
I will be happy if you interested in exchange. follow me on this address: 
tnudefski@gmail.com
Regards,

----------


## fered

Hi Forum,
Petromod 2019 full working now with me. Ready to share.
I will be happy if you interested in exchange. follow me on this address: 
tnudefski@gmail.com
Regards,

----------


## whery

petromod 2019 is ready to exchange

----------


## Thanhdcb

> petromod 2019 is ready to exchange



Do you have email?

----------


## whery

whery@foxmail.com

----------


## Thanhdcb

> whery@foxmail.com



ok, tks
i just sent email you

----------


## ProfessionalSS

contact me:
pss_cheap@hotmail.com

----------

